# Could not load OpenGL with CALL OF DUTY



## vickymustdie (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Gamers,

    This is Vicky again. I'm facing a Problem while playing CALL OF DUTY (First version) game on my Computer. As the Installation process is well completed but when I tried to launch the game, I'm getting an error *"Could not load OpenGL. Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card from the manufacturer's web site"*.

   I recently bought the new Graphic Card (GeForce NVidia 5700 LE) installed on my Computer with 512 MB Ram, 160 GB HDD and AMD Athlon XP 2600 Processor.

  Please help. Do I need to update my graphic driver and how I'll come to know when my card is last updated and Is Digit People had supplemented these driver on their Digit CD?

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 27, 2004)

hey Vicky, 

Looks like all you need is the latest set of drivers from NVidia. I think its available in the las issue of Digit. Am not sure. I do know its there in the August Digit. So check that out if you can. Your graphics card is just fine. It should work once you have the latest drivers! Happy COD ing


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2004)

The card is fine, go get the 61.77 oficial drivers, & install DX 9c, or Windows XP SP2,

Or U can  use Forceware 65.73 from Guru3D, which fixes problems with CoD

Also update the game


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

get the latest drivers and run the game... if it works cool...
if not then update the game... 
 it should work.. if not.. .screw it wait for pacific assault!!!!


----------



## ctrlaltdel (Sep 29, 2004)

Installing Direct X 9c may not be a good idea right now. Its still a beta. Besides you cant rollback it. If you do get it, atleast make a system restore point ( in XP that is ).


----------

